# G13 Labs Pineapple Express



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey guys  just a few pics of my Pineapple Express a day or 2 over 8 weeks flowering with just T5's...  :icon_smile:    she should get the ax very soon... hope ya like...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2013)

Very very nice JAAM, beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

Those are sure purdy lookin loves that color might need to try that strain sometime just to look at it some. is it hard to grow pilgrem?\

BWD


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks Rose...   Shes was the last PEx seed I had from my original pack...  she is very similar to the keeper we had for years...  I hope she packs a punch...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 9, 2013)

BWD  nah man....  that PEx is easy peasy...   she loves the nutes but this one def needs calmag once a week to keep her happy...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> BWD nah man.... that PEx is easy peasy... she loves the nutes but this one def needs calmag once a week to keep her happy...


 

thanks fur sharin pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## Chark (Feb 10, 2013)

:icon_smile: ahh PE my favorite.. super easy to grow ,smells fruity, lots of resin, done under 9 weeks,heavy producer. i cant say enough about it. ive done about 25 different strains so far and this is by far the all around best. Maybe i got a super pheno or something


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 27, 2016)

Ant You Did great with your T5 Bloomers. Nice looking buds :aok:


----------

